# too many college football bowl games



## moviequeen1 (Dec 31, 2018)

There are just too many college football bowl games being played between mid Dec and Jan 1st.I've counted at least 35,enough already!
Some of them have been really boring e.g Clemson vs Notre Dame final score was 30-3 for Clemson.The 1st half of Alabama vs Oklahoma was dull,at least OKl came back in the 2nd half to make it more interesting losing 45-34
When I was growing up there were only 5 bowl games to chose from Rose,Orange,Cotton,Peach and Sugar
The only bowl game I've always watched each year,is the Rose Bowl on Jan 1st. I hope this yr's game between Ohio St vs Washington will be exciting Sue


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2018)

It’s all about the money. Each season, both college football and basketball players generate millions of dollars for their institutions in exchange for a free education, at least the kids that go to a major D-I university. 

The TV networks pay both conferences and individual universities a lot of money to be able to broadcast their games. The numbers are actually staggering.

Some people would not believe the millions of dollars that networks and sponsors like; Nike and Under Armour dole out. It wasn’t too many years ago that a group of college athletes were going to sue their university and the NCAA in order to collect some of the huge kitty that is doled out each year. I don’t know what the outcome was, but I think some schools do pay something like a stipend.


----------



## Trade (Jan 1, 2019)

It is crazy isn't it? 

The other day I saw a sign for the " Dollar General Bowl". 

Apparently it was played right here in town the weekend before Christmas. 

Seriously? A Dollar Store Bowl?


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 1, 2019)

Nah, no such thing as too much college football.  And today is the bowl game that matters - Ohio State in the Rose Bowl.  Go Bucks!

p.s. - did you all catch the Bad Boys Mowers Gasparilla Bowl (Tampa)?  Marshall looked really good!


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2019)

oldman said:


> It’s all about the money. Each season, both college football and basketball players generate millions of dollars for their institutions in exchange for a free education, at least the kids that go to a major D-I university.



Yup, college football is All About Money.  They give these youngsters a "free" education....usually in a subject such as "Underwater Basket Weaving"....which qualifies them to flip burgers after graduation.  Meanwhile, the coaches and staff are paid Very Well.  Recently there was a local report that said that the head football coach at the University of Missouri was being paid $6,000,000 a year.  Only about 1 in 400 of these college players ever makes it to the NFL....the rest are tossed aside...many with injuries that will bother them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Trade (Jan 1, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Yup, college football is All About Money.  They give these youngsters a "free" education....usually in a subject such as "Underwater Basket Weaving"....which qualifies them to flip burgers after graduation.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 1, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Yup, college football is All About Money.  They give these youngsters a "free" education....usually in a subject such as "Underwater Basket Weaving"....which qualifies them to flip burgers after graduation.  Meanwhile, the coaches and staff are paid Very Well.  Recently there was a local report that said that the head football coach at the University of Missouri was being paid $6,000,000 a year.  Only about 1 in 400 of these college players ever makes it to the NFL....the rest are tossed aside...many with injuries that will bother them for the rest of their lives.



Well, as a proud graduate of The Ohio State University, I would venture to say that a vast majority of the young men on the football team do NOT end up "flipping burgers".  Also, the football program not only pays for itself, but effectively funds all of the sports programs for men and for women.  I don't understand why anyone would a want to denigrate all of these young athletes.  They are all just playing a game they love.


----------



## jujube (Jan 1, 2019)

My granddaughter and her husband both went to college on athletic scholarships; he was a football player, she was a track star. Both graduated with honors.  Neither one of them are flipping burgers.  

It may have been true in the past that athletes were passed along without actually learning anything, but there is a strong emphasis on academic excellence for student-athletes these days.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 2, 2019)

_It's been Scientifically proven that those who have more Birthdays, Live Longer.

_You only have one birthday.  The rest are anniversaries. L.O.L.I love Science.


----------



## oldman (Jan 2, 2019)

When these companies put their name on a bowl game, they actually are paying the NCAA a lot of money; somewhere between $500,000.00 to $1,000,000.00 for bowls before to 1/1. On January 1, the price goes up into the millions. 

BTW, Urban Meyer, head coach of Ohio State earned $7.6 mil this season, plush any endorsements he may be holding.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2019)

oldman said:


> When these companies put their name on a bowl game, they actually are paying the NCAA a lot of money; somewhere between $500,000.00 to $1,000,000.00 for bowls before to 1/1. On January 1, the price goes up into the millions.
> 
> BTW, Urban Meyer, head coach of Ohio State earned $7.6 mil this season, plush any endorsements he may be holding.



This link/info is a couple years old - and I'm sure the value of the program hasn't gone down.  Yes, it is big business.  Assistant coaches can now make several million at a top tier program.  As in the rest of the world, the cream rises to the top.  Coach Meyer did a great job for The Buckeyes, and more than earned his keep.  

https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-much-is-your-favorite-college-football-team-worth-1452473476

Edited to add:  And as an aside, Jim Harbaugh, coach at Michigan, makes over $7 million a year and has never beaten The Buckeyes!  Ha!​


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 5, 2019)

Big college with big sports programs needs big hype to rake in big money.


----------

